# Rancilio Silvia V1



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Are we able to see your silvia?? it'll be interesting to see what the first models looked like, assuming it is one of their first models.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Of course, with pleasure! (although I am not sure there is anything special about it. It is the first generation, but I think it was introduced a while before I bought it, in September 1999.

Here it is:


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

timeless design LOL!

I wonder if they've changed much?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as I can tell they haven't changed much, but I am not an expert. Maybe someone else can describe the changes between the first, second and third generations?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a third generation model, and looking at the front the drip tray is now "slotted" the steam wand and knob slightly different, the portafilter handle as well, and a different Rancillio badge! Not sure about the internals though.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, I have seen these cosmetic changes. But as you say it is interesting to know if and what they have changed inside. Anyone?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Doram can I ask: on your V1, if you have the Brew switch on, does water come out of the wand if you open the tap?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi painty,

Yes, if the brew switch is on and the tap open - water will come out of the wand. Is that different on the newer generations? And if so, what does this difference represent?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Doram, that's the same as the later versions. A V1 owner once said his didn't work like that, but I was never sure he knew what he was doing. I'll write down some of the changes I've heard of between the versions sometime.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doram said:


> Yep, I have seen these cosmetic changes. But as you say it is interesting to know if and what they have changed inside. Anyone?


Later versions of the Silvia are, I believe, shipped with the OPV set for pod espresso (yuck) - around 12bar. This can be adjusted post purchase - not sure if the original V1 Silvias could. Interesting that the manufacturer ships V3s set up for pod rather than grind.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

My understanding is

V1 and V2 have a non-adjustable (though modifiable) OPV set to 12 bar.

V3 has an adjustable OPV set for 10 bar in standard espresso configuration, or something higher when sold in pod configuration.

Standard V3s will work fine as they are, but the V1 and V2 benefit from reducing the pressure. Some V1/V2 owners just fit the V3 OPV as a straight swap but there are cheaper alternatives to that for tightwads : )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there , noob question , how would I know what pressure my v3 is set at ,give its second hand ?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

One of the guys on the forum has a portafilter that has a pressure gauge attached to it. You could try borrowing that? Or making your own??!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/building-portafilter-pressure-gauge-t4254.html

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6174-Gaggia-Classic-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-OPV-mod&highlight=pressure+gauge


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow looks great ,I think I a too cack handed to make one of those though


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi there , noob question , how would I know what pressure my v3 is set at ,give its second hand ?


Just noticed my previous post was ambiguous so now amended. All V3s will be fine for pressure unless sold as pod configuration.


----------

